# Decals/graphics for motorhomes



## lindyloot

Hi can anyone recommend a web site where I can purchase decals or graphics for the motorhome exterior. Lin


----------



## Spacerunner

There is usually a stall at the shows that will do this for you. 'Pepe' had some super ones applied to his RV.
I have heard that it is possible to remove unwanted graphics by using a hairdryer, is this true?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Spacerunner said:


> There is usually a stall at the shows that will do this for you. 'Pepe' had some super ones applied to his RV.
> I have heard that it is possible to remove unwanted graphics by using a hairdryer, is this true?


Yes a hair drier softens the glue, but be carefull how you apply the heat, too hot will affect the paint.

When applying the new graphics put plenty of diluted Fairy Liquid on the paint work and then remove backing paper as you place the graphic on.
This allows the graphic to be moved if its a bit lopsided and to remove any bubbles using a rag and rubbing them to the edge of the graphic.

The water and Fairy dry out and the graphic then sticks firmly.


----------



## Rapide561

*Decals*

...and them some trog will try to pull them off for the hell of it. Someone has had a go at my rear logo. It has been on less than four weeks.


----------



## Malc

Hi Russell, 
Thats because its a peelable vinyl. If you work with vinyls a lot, the different grades vary in thickness, from peelable for obvious reasons, to aircraft grade, 3-5 year, 5-7 year and permanent. 
I personally have had to strip total wraps to branding vinyls from vehicles for years. There is only one satisfactory solution to remove them, simple and clean. Use a wallpaper stripping steamer. It will allow the vinyl to be removed with the glue and leave the area clean. Much better and more controllable than hairdriers and also can be used on glass.
Malc


----------



## grumpyman

Perhaps some may be able to offer me advice re the attached post i put on today.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-341714.html#341714 
Also hear is a link for a company who do Motiques.
http://www.motique.co.uk/component/option,com_frontpage/Itemid,1/


----------



## Malc

To go back to Lindyloots origional question (sorry)
try...

http://www.webbsgraphics.com/decals/

Malc


----------



## shedbrewer

don't know why anyone would want to deface a lovely MH body, bit like ladies with tatoos,,,,,,
don't dare come anywhere near my A/S Clubman with decals or anything,,,,,,,
jack


----------



## seagull

Hi All,

I used this company to print me a design which is now stuck to the back of our motorhome....

Fantastic service but not really cheap - not excessively expensive either.

I sent them a .bmp file that was not a particularly good resolution - they called and asked me a few questions, mailed me a proof and the decals turned up next day - perfect - they were digitally enhanced to perfection...

http://www.stickers.signprint.co.uk/

I cannot recommend highly enough!!

Seagull.


----------



## Sundial

*graphics*

We bought our logo from AUSSIE GRAPHICS at one of the shows in the summer. They are usually abroad for the winter months however. They made up our own design - which we were delighted with.

Sundial


----------



## damondunc

We spoke to Tony "Aussie graphics" the other day and he is in Spain,lucky beggar :wink: 


Chris


----------



## 111529

*graphics*

removed by mods - advertising


----------



## pgjohnso

*Decals*

I have been thinking of adding a decal on the back of our Motorhome which sums up Motorhoming ie.

*LIVE THE DREAM* 
This could also be the "unoffical" theme and a way of recognition for Members of "Motorhome Facts".

A preliminary enquiry for a minimum of 50 - 24" long x 6" high (arched design) works out around £6 to £7 each plus p&p. (Subject to design and size etc).

Are there enough members interested ?? (Non Profit suggestion)

Peter Graham-Johnson
Warrington


----------



## StickyDave

lindyloot said:


> Hi can anyone recommend a web site where I can pur
> chase decals or graphics for the motorhome exterior. Lin


Try my website _(Mod Note. Advertising URL removed)_ we only use 16 year quality vinyl


----------



## squarebanana

i would be wary when using the fairy liquid and water method, dont put too much fairy liquid in we wre told about a level teaspoon to a litre of water, which seemed to work well this gave us around 2 to 3 minutes of moving the graphics around before it started to stick.

oh we got our graphics from a guy on ebay they have a shop called "motorhomegraphics" they werent the cheapest but gave us loads of help by phone and email

SB


----------

